# Knee wraps or not for best strength results ?



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you guys think or know if its better to use knee wraps so you can handle more weight and progress using them or not use Them and progress with out them.

Beens I will be using them when I do powerlifting meets what would be best to do, a guy told me in the gym using them takes part the weight of the muscle so best to only use them leading up to a meet an in the meet, but then others have told me to use them cause il still progress and it will get me use to handling the higher weight

thanks in advance


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i have to use big fat knee wraps or i cry with pain lol,i dont care if it takes part of the weight, if it gives me a free flowing painless squat


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe when i hit 150+ squat, ill start using them. Until then, i dont use them. I have some in my car, but never use them


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

never used them but should probably start


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't use them until I hit close to my 1RM. My knees click after a session if I don't use them.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive used them and love using them, why not do what you can to protect your joints. And they dont help the muscles do any of the work, they just act like and extra layer of ligament for the knee joint, all good i say. :thumb:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Use them.

They put pressure on the fluid inside the knee and keep everything in place.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Never used them and I go to 180kg for reps. Never even thought about using them


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

I used all the time when squating heavy ,but they got nicked with my gym bag I never replaced them.you can defo handle more weight with knee straps and they do protect your knees..


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i use them on my last couple of sets as i haven't been kind to my knees over the years


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to use them for heavy sets as my knees are fked these days


----------

